# [PARTITION] Disque pas détecté ?

## Max la menace

Bonjour,

J'ai récemment acheté un Acer Swift 3 (SF314-56-35WF) pour les cours, et je souhaitais, en parallèle à WIndows, installer Linux.J'avais déjà installé une Gentoo auparavant sur un PC à l'époque ou les SSD et UEFI n'existait pas, mais là je bloque sur le partitionnement.

En fait, tout simplement, je n'ai aucun moyen de partitionner mon SSD (que ce soit en graphique ou console) parce que je ne le trouve pas :

```
sudo lsblk

NAME   MAJ:MIN RM   SIZE RO TYPE MOUNTPOINT

loop0    7:0    0   1.9G  1 loop 

loop1    7:1    0  89.1M  1 loop /snap/core/7917

loop2    7:2    0  54.5M  1 loop /snap/core18/1223

loop3    7:3    0 149.9M  1 loop /snap/gnome-3-28-1804/71

loop4    7:4    0   4.2M  1 loop /snap/gnome-calculator/501

loop5    7:5    0  14.8M  1 loop /snap/gnome-characters/317

loop6    7:6    0   956K  1 loop /snap/gnome-logs/81

loop7    7:7    0  44.2M  1 loop /snap/gtk-common-themes/1353

sda      8:0    1  28.7G  0 disk 

└─sda1   8:1    1  28.7G  0 part /cdrom
```

Là j'ai lancé un live Ubuntu à la place de SystemRescueCD, me disant qu'ils ont peut-être un truc plus "accessible", mais rien. Sans compter que si je lance l'installation d'Ubuntu, ça plante...

Alors j'espère qu'on peut trouver une solution ensemble parce que j'ai vraiment envie de retrouver linux... Mais sans disque à partitionner ça va être dur.

Merci par avance  :Smile: 

----------

## guitou

Salut.

Il te faut trouver pour commencer un support capable de detecter ton materiel: ce peut etre une question de module(s) voire de firmware(s) à charger.

Tu peux pour commencer par regarder ce que donne la commande dmesg pour voir où pêche la détection de matériel... mais aussi la commande lspci pour identifier ton contrôleur SATA.

Bon courage.

++

Gi)

----------

## xaviermiller

que disent les commandes lspci, lshw?

Dans quel format est ce SSD : nvme, m-sata, IDE, ... ?

y aurait-il une option "secure boot" qui rendrait ce disque invisible?

----------

## Max la menace

Bonjour,

Merci pour ta réponse guitou

```
lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Device 3e34 (rev 0b)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation UHD Graphics 620 (Whiskey Lake)

00:04.0 Signal processing controller: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v5/E3-1500 v5/6th Gen Core Processor Thermal Subsystem (rev 0b)

00:12.0 Signal processing controller: Intel Corporation Cannon Point-LP Thermal Controller (rev 30)

00:14.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation Cannon Point-LP USB 3.1 xHCI Controller (rev 30)

00:14.2 RAM memory: Intel Corporation Cannon Point-LP Shared SRAM (rev 30)

00:14.3 Network controller: Intel Corporation Cannon Point-LP CNVi [Wireless-AC] (rev 30)

00:15.0 Serial bus controller [0c80]: Intel Corporation Cannon Point-LP Serial IO I2C Controller #0 (rev 30)

00:15.1 Serial bus controller [0c80]: Intel Corporation Cannon Point-LP Serial IO I2C Controller #1 (rev 30)

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation Cannon Point-LP MEI Controller #1 (rev 30)

00:17.0 RAID bus controller: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile SATA Controller [RAID mode] (rev 30)

00:19.0 Serial bus controller [0c80]: Intel Corporation Device 9dc5 (rev 30)

00:1d.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Cannon Point-LP PCI Express Root Port #9 (rev f0)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation Cannon Point-LP LPC Controller (rev 30)

00:1f.3 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation Cannon Point-LP High Definition Audio Controller (rev 30)

00:1f.4 SMBus: Intel Corporation Cannon Point-LP SMBus Controller (rev 30)

00:1f.5 Serial bus controller [0c80]: Intel Corporation Cannon Point-LP SPI Controller (rev 30)
```

lspci n'a pas l'air de trouver quoique ce soit. Du côté de dmesg j'ai pas grand chose de probant non plus  :Sad:  Après j'ai peut être zappé une ligne ? Il y a un terme qui peut faire penser à un SSD ? Après j'ai :

```
[    0.307357] ACPI: SSDT 0xFFFF892E246F2500 0000F4 (v02 PmRef  Cpu0Psd  00003000 INTL 20160422)

[    0.334108] ACPI: SSDT 0xFFFF892E244A8000 000AB0 (v02 PmRef  ApPsd    00003000 INTL 20160422)

[    1.861189] ahci 0000:00:17.0: flags: 64bit ncq sntf pm clo only pio slum part deso sadm sds apst 

[    3.342992] sd 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

[    3.343490] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] 60063744 512-byte logical blocks: (30.8 GB/28.6 GiB)

[    3.344185] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

[    3.344186] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 43 00 00 00

[    3.344407] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: disabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    3.348276]  sda: sda1

[    3.349253] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI removable disk

[    7.597681] systemd[1]: cdrom.mount: Unit is bound to inactive unit dev-sda1.device. Stopping, too.
```

Mais ça à l'air d'être la clef USB sur laquelle je boot. Je continue mes recherches, mais si vous avez des pistes  :Smile: 

[EDIT par rapport au message de xaviermiller]

J'ai copier tout le lspci plus haut. Quant à la commande lshw (désolé pour la longueur) :

```
sudo lshw

ubuntu                      

    description: Notebook

    product: Swift SF314-56 (0000000000000000)

    vendor: Acer

    version: V1.08

    serial: NXH4CEF0169130304E6600

    width: 64 bits

    capabilities: smbios-3.0.1 dmi-3.0.1 smp vsyscall32

    configuration: chassis=notebook family=Swift 3 sku=0000000000000000 uuid=DCBF292D-5B59-4A1C-978D-90EA2027B1D3

  *-core

       description: Motherboard

       product: Strongbow_WL

       vendor: WL

       physical id: 0

       version: V1.08

       serial: NBH4D1100291300A3B6600

       slot: Type2 - Board Chassis Location

     *-firmware

          description: BIOS

          vendor: Insyde Corp.

          physical id: 0

          version: V1.08

          date: 01/04/2019

          size: 128KiB

          capacity: 8MiB

          capabilities: pci upgrade shadowing cdboot bootselect edd int13floppynec int13floppytoshiba int13floppy360 int13floppy1200 int13floppy720 int13floppy2880 int9keyboard int10video acpi usb biosbootspecification uefi

     *-cpu

          description: CPU

          product: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-8265U CPU @ 1.60GHz

          vendor: Intel Corp.

          physical id: 4

          bus info: cpu@0

          version: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-8265U CPU @ 1.60GHz

          serial: To Be Filled By O.E.M.

          slot: U3E1

          size: 3708MHz

          capacity: 4005MHz

          width: 64 bits

          clock: 100MHz

          capabilities: lm fpu fpu_exception wp vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx pdpe1gb rdtscp x86-64 constant_tsc art arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good nopl xtopology nonstop_tsc cpuid aperfmperf pni pclmulqdq dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 sdbg fma cx16 xtpr pdcm pcid sse4_1 sse4_2 x2apic movbe popcnt tsc_deadline_timer aes xsave avx f16c rdrand lahf_lm abm 3dnowprefetch cpuid_fault epb invpcid_single ssbd ibrs ibpb stibp tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority ept vpid ept_ad fsgsbase tsc_adjust bmi1 avx2 smep bmi2 erms invpcid mpx rdseed adx smap clflushopt intel_pt xsaveopt xsavec xgetbv1 xsaves dtherm ida arat pln pts hwp hwp_notify hwp_act_window hwp_epp md_clear flush_l1d arch_capabilities cpufreq

          configuration: cores=4 enabledcores=4 threads=8

        *-cache:0

             description: L1 cache

             physical id: 5

             slot: L1 Cache

             size: 256KiB

             capacity: 256KiB

             capabilities: synchronous internal write-back unified

             configuration: level=1

        *-cache:1

             description: L2 cache

             physical id: 6

             slot: L2 Cache

             size: 1MiB

             capacity: 1MiB

             capabilities: synchronous internal write-back unified

             configuration: level=2

        *-cache:2

             description: L3 cache

             physical id: 7

             slot: L3 Cache

             size: 6MiB

             capacity: 6MiB

             capabilities: synchronous internal write-back unified

             configuration: level=3

     *-memory

          description: System Memory

          physical id: e

          slot: System board or motherboard

          size: 8GiB

        *-bank:0

             description: SODIMM DDR4 Synchronous 2667 MHz (0.4 ns)

             product: HMA851S6CJR6N-VK

             vendor: SK Hynix

             physical id: 0

             serial: 00000000

             slot: ChannelA-DIMM0

             size: 4GiB

             width: 64 bits

             clock: 2667MHz (0.4ns)

        *-bank:1

             description: SODIMM DDR4 Synchronous 2667 MHz (0.4 ns)

             product: HMA851S6CJR6N-VK

             vendor: SK Hynix

             physical id: 1

             serial: 2DC82C15

             slot: ChannelB-DIMM0

             size: 4GiB

             width: 64 bits

             clock: 2667MHz (0.4ns)

     *-pci

          description: Host bridge

          product: Intel Corporation

          vendor: Intel Corporation

          physical id: 100

          bus info: pci@0000:00:00.0

          version: 0b

          width: 32 bits

          clock: 33MHz

          configuration: driver=skl_uncore

          resources: irq:0

        *-display

             description: VGA compatible controller

             product: UHD Graphics 620 (Whiskey Lake)

             vendor: Intel Corporation

             physical id: 2

             bus info: pci@0000:00:02.0

             version: 00

             width: 64 bits

             clock: 33MHz

             capabilities: pciexpress msi pm vga_controller bus_master cap_list rom

             configuration: driver=i915 latency=0

             resources: irq:124 memory:a0000000-a0ffffff memory:90000000-9fffffff ioport:3000(size=64) memory:c0000-dffff

        *-generic:0

             description: Signal processing controller

             product: Xeon E3-1200 v5/E3-1500 v5/6th Gen Core Processor Thermal Subsystem

             vendor: Intel Corporation

             physical id: 4

             bus info: pci@0000:00:04.0

             version: 0b

             width: 64 bits

             clock: 33MHz

             capabilities: msi pm bus_master cap_list

             configuration: driver=proc_thermal latency=0

             resources: irq:16 memory:a1190000-a1197fff

        *-generic:1

             description: Signal processing controller

             product: Cannon Point-LP Thermal Controller

             vendor: Intel Corporation

             physical id: 12

             bus info: pci@0000:00:12.0

             version: 30

             width: 64 bits

             clock: 33MHz

             capabilities: pm msi bus_master cap_list

             configuration: driver=intel_pch_thermal latency=0

             resources: irq:16 memory:a11aa000-a11aafff

        *-usb

             description: USB controller

             product: Cannon Point-LP USB 3.1 xHCI Controller

             vendor: Intel Corporation

             physical id: 14

             bus info: pci@0000:00:14.0

             version: 30

             width: 64 bits

             clock: 33MHz

             capabilities: pm msi xhci bus_master cap_list

             configuration: driver=xhci_hcd latency=0

             resources: irq:123 memory:a1180000-a118ffff

           *-usbhost:0

                product: xHCI Host Controller

                vendor: Linux 5.3.0-18-generic xhci-hcd

                physical id: 0

                bus info: usb@1

                logical name: usb1

                version: 5.03

                capabilities: usb-2.00

                configuration: driver=hub slots=12 speed=480Mbit/s

              *-usb:0 UNCLAIMED

                   description: Generic USB device

                   product: EgisTec Touch Fingerprint Sensor

                   vendor: EgisTec

                   physical id: 5

                   bus info: usb@1:5

                   version: 10.41

                   serial: 0E0A7900

                   capabilities: usb-1.10

                   configuration: maxpower=100mA speed=12Mbit/s

              *-usb:1

                   description: Video

                   product: HD WebCam

                   vendor: Generic

                   physical id: 7

                   bus info: usb@1:7

                   version: 96.18

                   serial: 200901010001

                   capabilities: usb-2.00

                   configuration: driver=uvcvideo maxpower=500mA speed=480Mbit/s

              *-usb:2

                   description: Bluetooth wireless interface

                   vendor: Intel Corp.

                   physical id: a

                   bus info: usb@1:a

                   version: 0.02

                   capabilities: bluetooth usb-2.00

                   configuration: driver=btusb maxpower=100mA speed=12Mbit/s

           *-usbhost:1

                product: xHCI Host Controller

                vendor: Linux 5.3.0-18-generic xhci-hcd

                physical id: 1

                bus info: usb@2

                logical name: usb2

                version: 5.03

                capabilities: usb-3.00

                configuration: driver=hub slots=6 speed=5000Mbit/s

              *-usb

                   description: Mass storage device

                   product: Ultra

                   vendor: SanDisk

                   physical id: 2

                   bus info: usb@2:2

                   logical name: scsi1

                   version: 1.00

                   serial: 4C530000020719100011

                   capabilities: usb-3.00 scsi emulated scsi-host

                   configuration: driver=usb-storage maxpower=896mA speed=5000Mbit/s

                 *-disk

                      description: SCSI Disk

                      product: Ultra

                      vendor: SanDisk

                      physical id: 0.0.0

                      bus info: scsi@1:0.0.0

                      logical name: /dev/sda

                      version: 1.00

                      serial: 4C530000020719100011

                      size: 28GiB (30GB)

                      capabilities: removable

                      configuration: ansiversion=6 logicalsectorsize=512 sectorsize=512

                    *-medium

                         physical id: 0

                         logical name: /dev/sda

                         size: 28GiB (30GB)

                         capabilities: partitioned partitioned:dos

                         configuration: signature=001a7dfb

                       *-volume

                            description: Windows FAT volume

                            vendor: SYSLINUX

                            physical id: 1

                            logical name: /dev/sda1

                            logical name: /cdrom

                            version: FAT32

                            serial: 924d-68f8

                            size: 28GiB

                            capacity: 28GiB

                            capabilities: primary bootable fat initialized

                            configuration: FATs=2 filesystem=fat label=UBUNTU 19_1 mount.fstype=vfat mount.options=ro,noatime,fmask=0022,dmask=0022,codepage=437,iocharset=iso8859-1,shortname=mixed,errors=remount-ro state=mounted

        *-memory UNCLAIMED

             description: RAM memory

             product: Cannon Point-LP Shared SRAM

             vendor: Intel Corporation

             physical id: 14.2

             bus info: pci@0000:00:14.2

             version: 30

             width: 64 bits

             clock: 33MHz (30.3ns)

             capabilities: pm bus_master cap_list

             configuration: latency=0

             resources: memory:a11a8000-a11a9fff memory:a11ab000-a11abfff

        *-network

             description: Wireless interface

             product: Cannon Point-LP CNVi [Wireless-AC]

             vendor: Intel Corporation

             physical id: 14.3

             bus info: pci@0000:00:14.3

             logical name: wlp0s20f3

             version: 30

             serial: 98:2c:bc:10:04:28

             width: 64 bits

             clock: 33MHz

             capabilities: pm msi pciexpress msix bus_master cap_list ethernet physical wireless

             configuration: broadcast=yes driver=iwlwifi driverversion=5.3.0-18-generic firmware=46.6bf1df06.0 ip=192.168.1.52 latency=0 link=yes multicast=yes wireless=IEEE 802.11

             resources: irq:16 memory:a11a0000-a11a3fff

        *-serial:0

             description: Serial bus controller

             product: Cannon Point-LP Serial IO I2C Controller #0

             vendor: Intel Corporation

             physical id: 15

             bus info: pci@0000:00:15.0

             version: 30

             width: 64 bits

             clock: 33MHz

             capabilities: pm bus_master cap_list

             configuration: driver=intel-lpss latency=0

             resources: irq:16 memory:8fc00000-8fc00fff

        *-serial:1

             description: Serial bus controller

             product: Cannon Point-LP Serial IO I2C Controller #1

             vendor: Intel Corporation

             physical id: 15.1

             bus info: pci@0000:00:15.1

             version: 30

             width: 64 bits

             clock: 33MHz

             capabilities: pm bus_master cap_list

             configuration: driver=intel-lpss latency=0

             resources: irq:17 memory:8fc01000-8fc01fff

        *-communication

             description: Communication controller

             product: Cannon Point-LP MEI Controller #1

             vendor: Intel Corporation

             physical id: 16

             bus info: pci@0000:00:16.0

             version: 30

             width: 64 bits

             clock: 33MHz

             capabilities: pm msi bus_master cap_list

             configuration: driver=mei_me latency=0

             resources: irq:125 memory:a11ae000-a11aefff

        *-raid

             description: RAID bus controller

             product: 82801 Mobile SATA Controller [RAID mode]

             vendor: Intel Corporation

             physical id: 17

             bus info: pci@0000:00:17.0

             version: 30

             width: 32 bits

             clock: 66MHz

             capabilities: raid msix pm bus_master cap_list

             configuration: driver=ahci latency=0

             resources: irq:16 memory:a1198000-a119ffff memory:a11b2000-a11b20ff ioport:3080(size=8) ioport:3088(size=4) ioport:3060(size=32) memory:a1100000-a117ffff

        *-serial:2

             description: Serial bus controller

             product: Intel Corporation

             vendor: Intel Corporation

             physical id: 19

             bus info: pci@0000:00:19.0

             version: 30

             width: 64 bits

             clock: 33MHz

             capabilities: pm bus_master cap_list

             configuration: driver=intel-lpss latency=0

             resources: irq:32 memory:8fc02000-8fc02fff

        *-pci

             description: PCI bridge

             product: Cannon Point-LP PCI Express Root Port #9

             vendor: Intel Corporation

             physical id: 1d

             bus info: pci@0000:00:1d.0

             version: f0

             width: 32 bits

             clock: 33MHz

             capabilities: pci pciexpress msi pm normal_decode bus_master cap_list

             configuration: driver=pcieport

             resources: irq:122 ioport:4000(size=4096) memory:8f800000-8f9fffff ioport:8fa00000(size=2097152)

        *-isa

             description: ISA bridge

             product: Cannon Point-LP LPC Controller

             vendor: Intel Corporation

             physical id: 1f

             bus info: pci@0000:00:1f.0

             version: 30

             width: 32 bits

             clock: 33MHz

             capabilities: isa bus_master

             configuration: latency=0

        *-multimedia

             description: Multimedia audio controller

             product: Cannon Point-LP High Definition Audio Controller

             vendor: Intel Corporation

             physical id: 1f.3

             bus info: pci@0000:00:1f.3

             version: 30

             width: 64 bits

             clock: 33MHz

             capabilities: pm msi bus_master cap_list

             configuration: driver=snd_hda_intel latency=32

             resources: irq:136 memory:a11a4000-a11a7fff memory:a1000000-a10fffff

        *-serial:3

             description: SMBus

             product: Cannon Point-LP SMBus Controller

             vendor: Intel Corporation

             physical id: 1f.4

             bus info: pci@0000:00:1f.4

             version: 30

             width: 64 bits

             clock: 33MHz

             configuration: driver=i801_smbus latency=0

             resources: irq:16 memory:a11b0000-a11b00ff ioport:3040(size=32)

        *-serial:4 UNCLAIMED

             description: Serial bus controller

             product: Cannon Point-LP SPI Controller

             vendor: Intel Corporation

             physical id: 1f.5

             bus info: pci@0000:00:1f.5

             version: 30

             width: 32 bits

             clock: 33MHz

             capabilities: bus_master

             configuration: latency=0

             resources: memory:fe010000-fe010fff

     *-pnp00:00

          product: PnP device PNP0c02

          physical id: 1

          capabilities: pnp

          configuration: driver=system

     *-pnp00:01

          product: PnP device PNP0c02

          physical id: 2

          capabilities: pnp

          configuration: driver=system

     *-pnp00:02

          product: PnP device PNP0c02

          physical id: 3

          capabilities: pnp

          configuration: driver=system

     *-pnp00:03

          product: PnP device PNP0c02

          physical id: 5

          capabilities: pnp

          configuration: driver=system

     *-pnp00:04

          product: PnP device PNP0b00

          physical id: 6

          capabilities: pnp

          configuration: driver=rtc_cmos

     *-pnp00:05

          product: PnP device INT3f0d

          physical id: 7

          capabilities: pnp

          configuration: driver=system

     *-pnp00:06

          product: PnP device PNP0303

          physical id: 8

          capabilities: pnp

          configuration: driver=i8042 kbd

     *-pnp00:07

          product: PnP device PNP0c02

          physical id: 9

          capabilities: pnp

          configuration: driver=system

     *-pnp00:08

          product: PnP device PNP0c02

          physical id: a

          capabilities: pnp

          configuration: driver=system
```

Pareil la clef USB ok mais le reste pas l'air de vouloir. Y avait bien un secure boot, mais normalement il est désactivé sinon il ne veut pas booter sur la clef. Je vais voir dans le BIOS si j'ai quelque chose mais je ne pense pas.

Merci

----------

## xaviermiller

C'est bizarre, car lspci ne mentionne pas un contrôleur SATA.

Pourrais-tu essayer de démarrer en UEFI (et pas BIOS), et avec une autre distribution (comme systemrescuecd) ?

EDIT: regarde différents lien ici:

https://community.acer.com/en/discussion/587782/acer-swift-3-sf314-57-not-detecting-ssd-when-installing-linux

https://community.acer.com/en/discussion/552714/hard-drive-missing-with-linux-installation

https://community.acer.com/en/discussion/573540/acer-swift-3-sf314-41-r3c6-new-ssd-not-detected

----------

## Max la menace

Bonjour,

J'avais déjà essayé avec SystemRescueCD et ça ne marchait pas (c'est pour ça que je suis passé à Ubuntu). Cependant j'ai avancé, il détecte mon SSD. En fait dans le BIOS (si on peut toujours appeler ça comme ça) le réglage SATA Mode était en RST with Optane, alors qu'il faut le mettre en AHCI. Seulement problème si je fais ça, WIndows ne boot plus.... alors j'espère que Grub prend bien la relève :q

----------

## xaviermiller

Tu devras probablement réinstaller Windows car le SSD est en mode "optane", c'est-à-dire qu'il utilise le SSD comme mémoire secondaire.

----------

## Max la menace

Je verrais, mais je comprends pas dans ce cas il utilise quoi en mémoire primaire ? (Après je dis peut-être une connerie mais il doit bien avoir un obligatoirement ? Parce que je n'ai qu'un seul SSD dans le portable)

----------

## xaviermiller

https://www.lemondeinformatique.fr/actualites/lire-intel-optane-tout-ce-qu-il-y-a-a-savoir-pour-le-moment-74982.html

----------

## Max la menace

Bonjour,

Après avoir pas mal galerer j'ai fini par réussit à l'installer. Cependant il ne boot pas, j'ai un gros cadena de secure boot.

Bon comme j'ai besoin d'un ordi rapidement, je vais mettre ça de côté et je m'y repencherais dessus pendant les vacances. 

En tout cas merci  :Smile: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Hello Max la menace,

Normalement, il suffit que tu désactives le Secure Boot dans le menu UEFI.

L'autre option serait d'intégrer ta Gentoo dans ce Secure Boot

----------

## Adrien

 *Max la menace wrote:*   

> Bonjour,
> 
> J'avais déjà essayé avec SystemRescueCD et ça ne marchait pas (c'est pour ça que je suis passé à Ubuntu). Cependant j'ai avancé, il détecte mon SSD. En fait dans le BIOS (si on peut toujours appeler ça comme ça) le réglage SATA Mode était en RST with Optane, alors qu'il faut le mettre en AHCI. Seulement problème si je fais ça, WIndows ne boot plus.... alors j'espère que Grub prend bien la relève :q

 

Coucou!

Je sors d'en prendre, commence par faire ça, si tu dois garder ton Windows: https://support.thinkcritical.com/kb/articles/switch-windows-10-from-raid-ide-to-ahci

Ensuite tu passes le BIOS en mode AHCI et là, tu devrais pouvoir voir tes disques détectés. Si c'est du NVMe (comme chez moi), ça donne des devices /dev/nvme0n1pn.

Bonne chance!

----------

